# Welche DD Klasse ist am Einsteigerfreundlichsten



## garnelenboss (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo		


Da ich jetzt bald mit Aion anfange habe ich mir schon des öfteren Gedanken gemacht welche klasse ich nun nehmen soll und welche Klasse am Anfang am Anfängerfreundlichsten ist. Sollte möglichst ein DD sein aber bitte kein Hunter. Habe auch schon viel vom Gladiator gehört nur das er so ab lvl 30 seine Schwierigkeiten beim Grinden hab weil er des öfteren reggen muss. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.. ob meele oder Caster ist mir egal, es sollte halt kein Hunter sein^^


----------



## Virthu (31. Juli 2010)

warum kein jäger?


----------



## garnelenboss (31. Juli 2010)

hm weiß nicht ich habs nicht so mit Jägern ^^ kann mit ihnen nicht so spielen und bei aion werden sie doch nicht viel unterschiedlicher sein wie bei anderen mmo`s oder ich werd sie sicher mal anspielen aber für den Anfang würde ich gerne eine andere nehmen so ein Bauchgefühl xD


----------



## Virthu (1. August 2010)

hmm, das interessante ist ja, dass jäger die idiotenklasse von aion sind. das schwierigste, was man als jäger lernen muss, ist wie man im sprung kurz die vorwärtstaste losslässt und die für autoshot kurz betätigt. in gruppe wird man von einem jäger meist nichts erwartet und ich habe bereits zusehen können, wie ein 6jähriger prima seine 3-4 tasten drücken konnte, um eindruck zu erwecken, dass er auch mal nützlich ist. im pvp ist es nicht unähnlich, 5-6 immer gleiche tasten und leute kippen durch den burst um. wenn du natürlich rein aus prinzip dich nicht in den idioten-club einreihen willst, dicker pluspunkt.


hier eine kurze übersicht über DD klassen:

jäger - wie oben beschrieben. rennen hüpfend durch die gegend, prima solofähig, kann alles mögliche kiten und ist im pvp extrem einfach zu spielen. ist in gruppen eigentlich ganz gerne gesehen, in pvp gruppen ebenso. hat CC optionen, unsichtbarkeit und ist mit einem buff für 2 min lang eine der schnellsten klassen auf dem boden. wenn man kiten nicht mag(was allerdings sehr leicht dank quasi permaslow ist), sollte man ev davon absehen.

sorc/zauberer - sehr ausbalancierte klasse, allerdings können asmo sorcs alle 5 minuten den easy mode knopf für behinderten jäger-ähnlichen faceroll anmachen. sorcs sind meist sehr gerne im pve gruppen gesehen, haben in pvp gruppen aber unter umständen nachsehen zugusten von beschwörern(SMs). sorc sind prima solofähig, sehr manaeffizient, benötigen aber ein gewisses können im pvp. guter schaden und ordentliche CC optionen.

SMs - eher kontrollklasse mit sehr offensivem CC als ein DD. können trotzdem einiges an schaden machen, benötigen dafür aber ein gewisses klassenverständnis. sind sehr gut solo, vermutlich die beste solo klasse, dafür allerdings sehr umständlich im gruppenspiel wegen ihrer pets. mit gewissem spielerkönnen ist es aber zu ertragen. SM DPS leider vor allem wegen dem debufflimit, so dass sie in gruppe ihr volles DD-potential nicht ganz ausschöpfen können. im solo PVP sind sie extrem stark, vermutlich die stärkste 1vs1 klasse.

assassinen - mmh, kann eher wenig dazu sagen. bis level 30 sind sie wohl etwas schwach auf der brust im solo pve, da sie eine ganze menge schaden schlucken. durch 1.9 etwas geschwächt und haben keinen easy mode im pvp mehr. assas sind wohl die stärksten pve DDs, wenn es um einzelziele geht. haben unsichtbarkeit(besser als die von den jägern), können mit eigenbuff sich laufspeed buffen und kommen damit auf speedcap auf dem boden. sind allerdings recht weich und platzen im pvp sehr schnell. kaum CCs bis auf die stuns, gegen die es gewisse gegenskills gibt.
können keine elite gegner ohne sehr gute ausrüstung legen.

gladiator - imo der gleiche gehinderte faceroll wie die jäger, nur ohne reichweite. sie sind wie alle anderen nahkämpfer von der ausrüstung abhängig, skalieren aber sehr gut damit. sehr einfach zu spielen - im solo spiel benötig man in etwa 5 tasten von 19-40. in der gruppe nicht unähnlich, ausser man muss tanken. ja, tanken, denn gladis sind recht gute tanks und daher im gruppen pve sehr gerne gesehen. im gruppen pvp auch, vor allem in der dredgion.
gladis mögen am einfach etwas schwächlich erscheinen, sind aber auf level 50 mörderische biester, wenn man gewissen ausrüstungsstand hat.

kantor - weniger DD und mehr ein support char. solo prima spielbar, in gruppen vor allem wegen buffs sehr gern gesehen und für höhere inis geradezu unverzichtbar. solo pvp bis 42 ist aber eher ein graus. danach vermutlich auch, ausser man ist gut ausgestattet. auf level 50 sind aber sehrviele kantoren sehr zufrieden und können im pvp knackigen burst hinlegen. kantoren sind passable single target heiler und unterstützen in der rolle oft die kleriker.

socs und sms haben es im solo pve wohl am einfachsten. danach kommen vermutlich jäger, danach kantoren und nach ihnen die gladis. von assas kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht viel erzählen, aber sie sind wohl im solo pve nicht die grössten überflieger.

ich vermute, dass sorcs, gladiatoren und jäger wohl die einsteigerfreundlichsten klassen sind. gladis und vor allem jäger gewinnen mit steigendem level extrem an stärke, allerdings vor allem jenseits von level 40. sorcs sind bis 40 easy mode und fühlen sich nach 40 so an, als ob sie zurückskalieren würden.

imo sind aber die jäger im moment die klasse, die es in den meisten bereichen des spiels am besten hat. ob solo, gruppe, pve oder pvp.


----------



## garnelenboss (1. August 2010)

Also ich hab es jetzt so 3 std. gespielt erstmal mit der Demo .. habe Krieger und Magier angespielt und finde den Magier sehr gut der Krieger ist mir etwas zu einfach .. die ganze zeit auf 2 tasten hämmern.. der Magier hat schon was nur ich weiß noch nicht ob Zauberer oder Beschwörer könnt ihr mir da nochmal was empfehlen? Finde das spiel sehr gut und ist eine sehr gute alternative zu WoW was ich bis vor kurzem gespielt habe aber der Acc wird wohl bis Cataclysm inaktiv sein und Aion ist eine wirklich gute alternative nur weiß ich noch nicht wie das ab lvl 30-35 mit dem Grinden wird. Noch ne frage hat Aion genug Endcontent das es nicht nach ner Woche auf 50 langweilig wird? Und ich wollte kein Jäger weil meine Erfahrungen so sind das fast nur noobs Jäger in mmo`s spielen nicht alle aber sehr viele und da es halt meistens die einfachste Klasse ist

Mit dem Magier Levelt es sehr gut immoment bleibt das so oder wird es später Schwieriger?

Und an  Virthu.. Vollversion wird grad gekauft^^[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]

[/font]


----------



## Virthu (1. August 2010)

garnelenboss schrieb:


> Also ich hab es jetzt so 3 std. gespielt erstmal mit der Demo .. habe Krieger und Magier angespielt und finde den Magier sehr gut der Krieger ist mir etwas zu einfach .. die ganze zeit auf 2 tasten hämmern.. der Magier hat schon was nur ich weiß noch nicht ob Zauberer oder Beschwörer könnt ihr mir da nochmal was empfehlen? Finde das spiel sehr gut und ist eine sehr gute alternative zu WoW was ich bis vor kurzem gespielt habe aber der Acc wird wohl bis Cataclysm inaktiv sein und Aion ist eine wirklich gute alternative nur weiß ich noch nicht wie das ab lvl 30-35 mit dem Grinden wird. Noch ne frage hat Aion genug Endcontent das es nicht nach ner Woche auf 50 langweilig wird? Und ich wollte kein Jäger weil meine Erfahrungen so sind das fast nur noobs Jäger in mmo`s spielen nicht alle aber sehr viele und da es halt meistens die einfachste Klasse ist
> 
> Mit dem Magier Levelt es sehr gut immoment bleibt das so oder wird es später Schwieriger?
> 
> ...


zauberer = nuker. einfaches spielkonzept und sehr frühe CC optionen. Beschwörer(SM) = petklasse, die später stark richtung debuffs und offensiven CC geht. der schaden des beschwörers kommt unter level 50 grösstenteils über sein pet.

zauberer sind sehr ausgewogen im solo und gruppen pve und leveln sich sehr angenehm. SMs sind noch ein stück besser solo, aber anfänglich weniger gut in gruppen und besitzen eine reihe von mechaniken, wegen denen sie sich eventuell etwas umständlich spielen lassen. zauberer haben deutlich besseren mana-management. beschwörer werden in endgame(eigentlich bereits ab level 45 ca) aber oft sehr sehr gern in gruppen gesehen, da sie schutzschilde und buffs diverser bosse entfernen können, was den kampf enorm erleichtert und verkürzt.

im vergleich zu kriegerklassen sind diese beiden natürlich deutlich besser solo spielbar.

zauberer werden später ev ein wenig kiten müssen, während die SMs die option haben, ihr pet tanken zu lassen um nicht herumrennen zu müssen.

noobs wirst du bei allen klassen antreffen können :-) vielleicht weniger bei templern und klerikern, aber beim rest sind sie alle gut dabei.

pve-endcontent in Aion ist nicht mit dem von WoW zu vergleichen, da Aion in dem bereich eher auf pvp setzt. Es gibt eine 50er "endcontent" ini für 6 leute, eine pvp(ve) ini für ebenso 6 leute, eine realtiv einfachen 50er pve ini mit sehr seltenen bossdrops und der rest besteht im wesentlichen aus festungsbelagerungen, open world pvp und festungsinis(die aber sehr leicht sind, den 50er boss am ende ev ausgenommen). es gibt auch z.b. die option ein endgame set fürs pve zu besorgen, was unter umständen ein episches, zeitaufwendiges und schwieriges unterfangen wird, welches aber mit einigem an grind verbunden ist. dafür geht das halt solo.

wenn man pvp gar nicht mag, kann es etwas öde werden, auch wenn ich erstaunlich viele leute treffe, denen das recht wurscht ist und die sich damit zufrieden geben, ihren charakter nach und nach mit allerlei seltenen skins und selbsgebauten items zu pimpen. man kann nämlich abseits von den inis und pvp einiges finden, was nicht einfach zu erreichen ist.
aber man sollte schon pvp mögen, um am spiel wirklich spass haben zu können.


----------



## Virthu (1. August 2010)

da ich gerade einen kantor richtung 30 leveln will, kann ich dir auch den kantor als einsteigerfreundlichen charakter empehlen. sicher ist er kein reiner DD mit fettem dee pee es, levelt sich aber prima solo, ist in gruppen immer gern gesehen und hat dank moderatem schaden und selbstheilung keine grösseren probleme mit questen und verhauen von mobs. dazu noch ab level 19 permanenter speed-buff, etwas später manareg buff und einen zum prozentualem steigern von schaden und schon spielt man locker flockig vor sich hin ohne sorgen um ständiges reggen wie z.b. newbie templer oder gladis haben zu müssen.

einzig im solo pvp ist man nach diversen aussagen bis 42 eine ziemliche niete.


----------



## garnelenboss (1. August 2010)

Habe mir jetzt ein Zauberer gemacht da ich mit Beschwörer Hexenmeister ( zudotten und wegrennen )) nicht so ganz klar komme bzw. es mir keinen Spaß macht^^ Und ich hatte den Zauber schon vor deinem ersten Post trotzdem Danke für die ausführliche Antwort =) 

hm weiß aber nicht.. es hieß ya das man wenn man geworben wird so Sachen bekommt glaub irgendwelche rollen bei mir sind diese nie angekommen und habe auch 100%ig alles richtig gemacht also den Demo acc auf einen richtigen erweitert hoffe trotzdem das du den gratis Monat bekommst wenn ich den ersten Monat nach dem Gratis Monat bezahlt habe. Und es macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß, und  die Grafik ist auch sehr gut, das einzige was mir so aufgefallen ist das man doch recht lange zum Leveln braucht und das man hier und da mal hängen bleibt. Habe nur ein bisschen Taschenplatz / Geld Probleme xD aber wird schon


----------



## Virthu (2. August 2010)

die werbe-items musst du deinen chars in der account verwaltung manuell hinzufügen. nach dem einloggen in den NC account auf den namen des spielaccounts klicken und dann auf "ingame-gegenstände anwenden". 

die items lassen sich auf insgesamt 5 chars auf deinem account anwenden und auf jeden einzelnen char nur einmal.


----------

